# Bulk powders best flavour?



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Can anyone recomend a whey flavour from bulk powders range??


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I have had choc, choc cookie, choc mint, banana strawbery and unflavored. Only one i havent had is vanilla.

I love all of them, not one tastes bad!

My fave is choc-strawberry, i'm sure you love tham all like i do.

Kev


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> I have had choc, choc cookie, choc mint, banana strawbery and unflavored. Only one i havent had is vanilla.
> 
> I love all of them, not one tastes bad!
> 
> ...


Thanks for that mate


----------



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

I buy unflavoured in bulk, then add Nesquick powder to it for flavour (Comes in Strawberry, Chocolate and Banana)

Cant go wrong with the flavours then. Nesquick is TASSTTYYY.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

yeah_buddy said:


> I buy unflavoured in bulk, then add Nesquick powder to it for flavour (Comes in Strawberry, Chocolate and Banana)
> 
> Cant go wrong with the flavours then. Nesquick is TASSTTYYY.


Doesn't nesquick have loads of sugars init bro??


----------



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

miggs said:


> Doesn't nesquick have loads of sugars init bro??


Well I used about 10g of Nesquick for 60g of protein powder. 8g of that is sugar. So it aint too bad?


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

F


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

yeah_buddy said:


> Well I used about 10g of Nesquick for 60g of protein powder. 8g of that is sugar. So it aint too bad?


Hmm personally I think 8g of sugar is too much for a single shake, especially if I have around 3 a day.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

thermique said:


> Hmm personally I think 8g of sugar is too much for a single shake, especially if I have around 3 a day.


I would say the say really,


----------

